# Renting in Coimbra



## snoble

Hello, 

We're just starting to get organized for retiring to Coimbra and we're wondering how easy it is to find a long term (looking at becoming PR after 5 years) rental apartment or condo - about 1400-1600 sq. ft. in or around Coimbra. We were wondering if we need to find a rental agent and if anyone can recommend someone or if there are private apartments being rented out by private owners? How does the rental process take place in Coimbra and in Portugal, more generally? 

snoble


----------



## JohnBoy

Hi

You could always try a site such as casasapo.pt which will carry listings from many agents. When searching though, do not forget that we are in mainland Europe which does not recognise imperial measurements. Instead of 1400 to 1600 sq ft, you should be searching for 130 - 150 sq metres.

This link will take you to a display of properties in that size range currently being offered in Coimbra city as opposed to the region of Coimbra. You do not say in your post whether you mean city or region. The Sapo website has filters that you can adjust for size, cost and more specific locations.

A Google search will bring you other similar websites.


----------



## snoble

*City of Coimbra*

Hi John Boy, 

Thank you for your response. I did use sq. ft. because that is what Realtor.com uses; however, it's good to know that more generally per sq. metre is the way to go. Also, I did mean the City of Coimbra rather than the region. We're looking more on the outskirts of the city rather than the city centre. I assume that looking in the spring would make more sense for looking rather than the fall because of the large university student population there. 

snoble


----------



## Strontium

snoble said:


> Hello,
> 
> We're just starting to get organized for retiring to Coimbra and we're wondering how easy it is to find a long term (looking at becoming PR after 5 years) rental apartment or condo - about 1400-1600 sq. ft. in or around Coimbra. We were wondering if we need to find a rental agent and if anyone can recommend someone or if there are private apartments being rented out by private owners? How does the rental process take place in Coimbra and in Portugal, more generally?
> 
> snoble


Generally the property market here is not organised along North American lines so you are unlikely to find an agent dealing with a large amount of long term rental in Coimbra remotely. With the exception of the Holiday rental market in the resort areas (Algarve) most rental is on a local basis and a lot is not on the internet as many things here work on a person to person level. An agent is unlikely to take you seriously unless you are in the area looking, that is, the Agent will not be putting time and effort into helping you unless you also have put time and effort which means you will be talking to then face to face. Every agent will have their own way of dealing with any administration involved in renting, the rules have recently changed (yet again) so expect a personal service which is interestingly random. Don't expect them to respond to your telephone requests nor emails unless you have first met them. Westwards from Coimbra are Silver Coast holiday areas which will not be offering long-term rental as they make money in the season and often don't bother in the off season. Usually people spend time looking/living in areas where they might like to live before committing long term, here's a bit of video from a small quiet town of Góis nestling on a quaint river which is idyllic except for August.but I wont put the "running the bulls in the street" video.


----------



## snoble

Hi Strontium, 

Thank you for your reply. From what I've been reading, your posting aligns well. It seems that we will probably have to rent short term locally before finding a long term rental. I assume that will be all right when applying for the residence visa there? We were thinking of renting short term for a couple of months before landing the long term rental because of the reliance of face to face for all business relationships carried out there. Do you happen to know of rental agents in the City of Coimbra we can visit once there? 

snoble


----------



## JohnBoy

snoble said:


> Hi Strontium,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. From what I've been reading, your posting aligns well. It seems that we will probably have to rent short term locally before finding a long term rental. I assume that will be all right when applying for the residence visa there? We were thinking of renting short term for a couple of months before landing the long term rental because of the reliance of face to face for all business relationships carried out there. Do you happen to know of rental agents in the City of Coimbra we can visit once there?
> 
> snoble


Good advice from Strontium. To add that I am currently helping a guy in Australia to rent here long term and the agents are happy with that. He, and another US couple now here, initially rented an Airbnb so that they could settle in and do the rounds of the agents. That could be an idea for you. Your perception of the presence of the university affecting the market is correct. One agent that I spoke to recently said that he rarely has student type apartments on his books for more than 3 weeks before renting them out. You are looking for a larger property and possibly they might stick around a little longer. It doesn't hurt for you to research now to at least get a feel for the different areas of Coimbra.


----------



## Genych

Hi Snoble, 

We are about to start all the paperwork having in mind exactly same PR pass in a local consulate here in Vancouver and I wonder, if you already passed that stage?


----------



## dancebert

Strontium said:


> Generally the property market here is not organised along North American lines so you are unlikely to find an agent dealing with a large amount of long term rental in Coimbra remotely. ....


Thank you for this essential information.



Strontium said:


> Don't expect them to respond to your telephone requests nor emails unless you have first met them.


Which makes it difficult for those applying for a residence visa to show proof of accommodations. Lately reports from those applying in the US say SEF is requiring a lease of at least 6 months. Any idea if or how agents have responded?


----------

